# I've finally finished building our tandem



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll keep the words to a minimum, and show some pics of the new tandem that I just finished constructing.

After a couple rides around the neighborhood, we took it on our first offroad ride around the Fullerton Loop on Sunday. After the first neighborhood ride, my wife hated it. She couldn't see, steer or brake. However, we started to figure out a few things and we had a blast on our first offroad ride.

More build photos can be found in the frame building forum:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=700118


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice if you built that yourself


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

PK


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

Lee, your bike turned out nice. Great looking bike! We are heading over to Santiago Oaks saturday if you want to try it out on switchback singletrack, or we're doing the Sunday morning loop ride.... love to see you guy on the new toy.


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

is that 26 or 29?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, Bountainmiker, I built it myself. 

It's a 26. I wanted to build it as a 29, but unfortunately, I don't think there are any quality forks, and I'm concerned about wheel durability. When better fork options become available, I may build another one using all the things I learned building this one.

Not sure if we're ready for Oaks yet. She was a little skittish on some of the downhills on the loop, but even by the end of the first ride, I think she's feeling quite a bit more comfortable. I don't want to push her too fast. 

We did make the uphill turn after the bridge along the railroad tracks, but switchbacks is something else we'll really need to practice on. 

One compatibility issue we really need to work on, and I saw this coming, is foot position. When building the bike, I realized that she rides right foot forward. I ride left foot forward. I'm trying to compromise, but it's tough! It'll benefit me more as a rider to be better at switching stance. I was ok with it on a stand-up jet ski, but it feels wrong. On the bike, I don't have the control this way. In time. 

We may get out to the loop on Sunday, but probably not until 9ish, unless I can get her up early.


----------



## schmiken (Jun 22, 2007)

Blaster1200 said:


> One compatibility issue we really need to work on, and I saw this coming, is foot position. When building the bike, I realized that she rides right foot forward. I ride left foot forward.


Why not adjust the timing chain so you're left foot forward when she's right foot?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

schmiken said:


> Why not adjust the timing chain so you're left foot forward when she's right foot?


Thanks. I thought about that but I think it would get really goofy when we stand and pedal (we both normally ride singlespeeds) and particularly scary when we lean the bike in turns. I've spent enough time teaching her about "outside pedal down in turns." OK, I know that sometimes having them level in turns is ok, but that subject could go on and on. 

I'm trying my best to learn to ride 'backwards' since I know it may have some benefits for DH and BMX racing when the pedals aren't 'just right.'


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

schmiken said:


> Why not adjust the timing chain so you're left foot forward when she's right foot?


The issue with this is when turning with outside foot down, planting more grip into the tires.

I doubt the captain is willing to go into the turn inside foot down.

Some road teams run 90° out. Also the toe and heel may contact.

It is a good idea though trying to accommodate the stoker in as many aspect as possible.

PK


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Excellent looking tandem!

A buddy and I took my tandem out at Vulture's Knob in Wooster, OH (once upon a time, on a dare ut: ...it is NOT tandem-friendly) and were fighting eachother from the get-go because we are opposite foot forward. We stopped in the middle of the ride and put the cranks 180 apart. This worked well for all technical situations, and cornering was a non-issue with pedals level. The only (slight) drawback was that the poor frame (the fairly rigid Cannondale) was seeing some wicked twisting forces when we climbed. But all in all we enjoyed the ride much more and were more capable as a team with switched cranks. I'd say try it.

-F


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

I'm a sucker for fillet brazing! Gorgeous work there, well done.

As for the 29er forks, I've been hugely happy with the DC White Bros fork. It's surpassed my expectations, (I've had not so great experiences with early 29er forks from them,) and gets better with the more miles we ride. 

For wheels we built our bike with Sun MTX's in 36h. I'm wondering if we didn't overbuild them frankly. I may relace to something a bit lighter in the future. Talk about sure footed though, even with our larger team, there's little to no perceived wheel flex. Again, I have to say I'm impressed so far.


----------

